# Amplificador Peavey TNT 160 mete ruído de fondo.



## Selkir (Ago 31, 2011)

Hola compañeros!

El mes pasado me dejaron un amplificador Peavey TNT 160, ya que tenía unos conciertos que hacer. Después del último concierto me di cuenta que no sonaba igual: metía un pequeño zumbido de fondo (como si se estuviese friendo un huevo) y la mayoría de las notas que hacía con la 5ª cuerda las distorsionaba mucho; pero nada, lo dejé ahí sin más.
Ayer cogí el ampli para tocar un rato y noté todo eso pero más acentuado: el ruido y las distorsiones en la 5ª cuerda eran mucho mayores (el bajo es un Yamaha RBX 375).
Ya que tengo por casa un altavoz FANE SOVEREIGN 15-500 (500W/8Ω), se me ocurrió cambiárselo. Resultados: zumbido atenuado casi por completo (casi ni se aprecia) y nada de distorsión en todo el rango de notas del bajo, incluso poniéndolo al máximo de volumen no tiene nada de distorsión. Con este altavoz también se ha mejorado la profundidad de graves y la pegada (a mi me gusta mucho más como suena con esta altavoz que con el de casa jeje).

He estado buscando el esquema del ampli, pero no he encontrado nada.
No se si los problemas que está teniendo el ampli serán causados por el propio altavoz (el que viene con el ampli no tiene ninguna referencia ni nada, por lo que no puedo saber ni su potencia, ni impedancia, ni modelo, ni nada de nada) o será un problema en alguna de las placas del ampli (previo o potencia).
En la parte trasera del ampli pone como referencia a la potencia de salida: 160W/25,3VRMS con un altavoz de 4Ω.

A ver si entre unos cuantos conseguimos hallar el problema y solucionarlo.

Pd. Si esto no está en el sitio adecuado pido disculpas de antemano.

Muchas gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## Selkir (Sep 15, 2011)

Bueno, me equivoqué en el modelo de ampli, no es el TNT 160, sino el TNT 115.
Disculpad las molestias.


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 18, 2011)

RECTIFICACIÓN, MAL FILTRADO hay que cambiar los capacitores de filtro, y busca alguna resistencia quemada o algun capacitor reventado o hinchado.


----------



## Selkir (Sep 19, 2011)

El otro día lo miré un poco por encima, pero no mucho porque tenía prisa. A ver si en esta semana me pongo con él; miraré primero la parte de la fuente a ver que tal están los condensadores y miraré todas las resistencias de esa área.

Gracias por responder. En cuando lo miré pondré los resultados.


----------



## Selkir (Sep 27, 2011)

Hola de nuevo.
Antes de nada decir que hace tiempo que no toco ningún equipo de este tipo, por lo que voy algo perdido y con un poco de medio de que le pueda pasar algo, ya que no es mío.

Bueno, he estado revisando la fuente de alimentación: todos los condensadores, resistencias, voltaje, etc. No hay condensadores hinchados ni resistencias quemadas. Decir que solo tengo un tester para comprobar las cosas, así que no se hasta que punto podré trabajar y repararlo.
El transformador tiene varios secundarios. Un secundario saca 19,3V/0/19,3V, el otro saca 31,2V/0/31,2V. Y luego hay tres cables más: uno negro, otro gris y otro más blanco (estos no se bien donde van).
Pongo una foto de uno de los condensadores de la parte de potencia; lleva dos iguales. Estos son de 4.700µF/63V. Lo que me he dado cuenta es que pone "A", "B", "C" y "-", y parece que tenga 4 patas (no lo he desoldado, por eso lo supongo). En la foto se ve esto que digo de las letras y signo "-".

¿por donde sigo mirando? ¿Como es que esos condensadores tienen 4 patas?
Por favor, es importante esta reparación, me juego bastante.

Muchas gracias de nuevo y disculpad si parezco un poco nervioso  y desesperado.


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 27, 2011)

mmmmmmmm , con que no este hinchado ni con marcas signifique que tampoco este seco, pero mejor descartar eso.

Fijate en las placas que contienen los hibridos (transistores, integrados) y revisa esos condensadores y resistores, ya que puede ser algun resto de continua que se este colando entre los componentes. Si puedes subir una foto mucho mejor. Saludos y suerte


----------



## Selkir (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok, en cuando pueda haré unas fotos lo más detalladas posibles de las dos placas que lleva.
¿Los condensadores esos son 3 condensadores de 4700uF en uno o como es?


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 28, 2011)

pareciera que si, tienes un negativo común y 3 puntos en los cuales se detalla 4700 uF x 63 voltios, creo. si puedes escribir los datos que tienen mucho mejor.

Un consejo experimental, conecta un altavoz solo (sin caja) a la salida que presenta el problema. Luego coloca un capacitor electrolitico de alto valor entre los dos conectores que tiene el parlante (ojo, respetando la polaridad) haciendo contacto. Si el ruido se va o disminuye tiene una sola "enfermedad": tiene el virus de la continua en la etapa de potencia, lo que crea ese zumbido. Saluditos


----------



## Selkir (Oct 1, 2011)

¿De que capacidad mínima tendría que ser ese condensador?


----------



## locovalvular (Oct 1, 2011)

todo depende del equipo, una de baja capacidad (del orden de unos 3.3 uF a 10 o 22 uF) funcionaria bien, despues probar con uno de 220 a 1000 uF y por ultimo uno de alta capacidad desde 2200 a 4700 pF. En estos valores altos tienes 3 opciones, o el sonido se hace grave (creando un filtro pasa bajos), eliminando el zumbido o apagandose el equipo por encontrar esta falla. Saluditos


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 1, 2011)

Selkir dijo:


> y la mayoría de las notas que hacía con la 5ª cuerda las distorsionaba mucho; pero nada,
> Ya que tengo por casa un altavoz FANE SOVEREIGN 15-500 (500W/8Ω), se me ocurrió cambiárselo. Resultados: zumbido atenuado casi por completo (casi ni se aprecia) y nada de distorsión en todo el rango de notas del bajo, incluso poniéndolo al máximo de volumen no tiene nada de distorsión. Con este altavoz también se ha mejorado la profundidad de graves y la pegada (a mi me gusta mucho más como suena con esta altavoz que con el de casa jeje).




Si esto es asi, el problema no esta en el ampli en si, ya que si al cambiar el woofers el problema de las distorcion se mejoro, el defecto se encuentra en el woofers original



Selkir dijo:


> ¿Los condensadores esos son 3 condensadores de 4700uF en uno o como es?



No, es un solo capacitor, con 4 terminales de sujeccion.


----------



## Selkir (Oct 12, 2011)

Me he dado cuenta de que el mismo zumbido que aparece en el altavoz se escucha en el trafo. ¿Puede que sea un mal filtrage o que se esté colando la frecuencia de 50Hz de la red (España)?


----------



## Evaro (Oct 12, 2011)

HOLA a todos. soy nuevo en el sitio pero si he visto problemas parecidos al tuyo, y si tienen solucion, solo que no siempre es la misma falla. Habria que descartar si el problema sea en la etapa de pre o en potencia (fuente de alimentacion). Creo que primero descartar el pre, si le pudieras inyectar señal de algun ipod o cualquier otro reproductor, para ver si continua la falla, (probar con audio bajo y alto). 2do. Si continua la falla revisar los voltajes para los cicuitos de pre, pin 4 y 8 de los ic 5532, 1458 o 4558. (-15 y +15 ) o (-12 y +12) segun los reguladores, (imagino que usa). y 3ro los capacitores grandes de fuente aparentan estar bien pero en estos casos reemplazar por algunos aproximados a su capacidad en mf, en voltaje deben ser igual o mayor.
Espero que esto te sirva si no con las pruebas que hagas vemos que sintomas presenta.


----------



## Selkir (Oct 14, 2011)

¿Las señal del iPod (o del reproductor que sea) se la inyecto por la entrada del pre o directamente a la entrada de señal de la etapa de potencia?


----------



## Evaro (Oct 14, 2011)

Inyectala por la entrada de pre donde conectas tu bajo, para descartar que sea el pre, despues si tiene entrada para inyectar directamente al poder tambien inyectale por ahi para ver que resultados da. aunque leyendo detenidamente dices que es como si frien un huevo entonces es casi seguro que sea un circ integrado. pero primero has a prueba esa y comentas.

SALUDOS DESDE EL PUERTO DE VERACRUZ MEXICO.


----------



## Selkir (Nov 8, 2011)

Da igual que conecte y como lo conecte, sigue estando ahí el zumbido.
Como ya he dicho con anterioridad se escucha el mismo zumbido en el trafo.

Ya no se que pueda ser y como solucionarlo :S


----------



## nachocamacho (Jun 4, 2014)

Hola, que tal alguien tiene el circuito electrico o subir algunas fotos ya que me trajieron uno para reparar y le faltan algunos transistores
gracias


----------



## el arcangel (Jun 5, 2014)

si decis que es el mismo zumbido del trafo, solo por provar saca dicho transformador y alejalo un poco del gabinete haber que pasa.


----------

